# Asus Z170 Deluxe - Bootzeit sehr langsam



## raveya (26. November 2015)

Hab ein neues Z170 Deluxe BIOS 1302
I7 6700K
32 GB Corsair DDR4 3000 RAM
Corsair RMI 850i
H110i GTX verbaut. 


Allerdings ist der Bootvorgang anfangs sehr langsam. Dauert um die 20 sec bis das Asus Logo erscheint  

Laut diversen Foren klagen einige über langsame Boots


Asus Z170-Deluxe Boot Time




Ist das bei euch auch so wann ihr ins BIOS per f2 Taste geht es 3-5 sec, das Logo verschwindet und dann das Bild schwarz ist und erst dann die BIOS Settings geladen werden? 

Ansich läuft der Rechner nach einem Boot sehr schnell bei 4,5GHZ @1,3V. 

3D Mark Firestrike komme ich mit
Meiner 980Ti auf 16,5K Punkte.  

Nur das ewige Laden des Boot Vorganges und BIOS nervt sehr. 


ASUS Z170 Deluxe (latest BIOS) M.2 Woes - YouTube

Hier ein video gefunden wo es gut rüberkommt 


Jemand ähnliches?


----------



## mrmurphy007 (26. November 2015)

Ich habe ein Maximus Ranger VIII mit 6700K und da ist es ähnlich langsam. 18s bis zum ROG Logo und 45 bis zur Windows-Anmeldung. Bisher habe ich noch keine Lösung gefunden.


----------



## drstoecker (26. November 2015)

Oh das hört sich nicht gut an. Könnte ein Bug sein.


----------



## azzih (26. November 2015)

Kuck mal obs im Bios sowas wie Quick Boot gibt. Ansonsten falls du hast die externe Festplatte mal abklemmen. Wenn das nicht hilft ist halt der Mainboardhersteller schuld, gab schon immer unterschiedlich lange Bootzeiten. 18 Sekunden sind allerdings immens.


----------



## raveya (26. November 2015)

mrmurphy007 schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Maximus Ranger VIII mit 6700K und da ist es ähnlich langsam. 18s bis zum ROG Logo und 45 bis zur Windows-Anmeldung. Bisher habe ich noch keine Lösung gefunden.



Hast du auch das neueste BIOS drauf? 

Hoffe es wird mit einem BIOS Update behoben? 

Weil unter Windows läuft der Rechner sehr schnell. Ist es bei dir auch so wenn du ins BIOS willst, dass das BIOS Menü auch erst nicht sofort erscheint?

Fast Boot usw ist alles an

Wundert
Mich halt bei
Meinem alten z77 Board war es deutlich schneller. 

Liebe Grüße


----------



## mrmurphy007 (26. November 2015)

Aktuelles Bios ist drauf. Wenn ich entf drücke, dauert es einen Moment und dann erscheint das BIOS, auch vollständig. Ich habe sogar Windows noch mal als UEFI installiert in der Hoffnung, dass es hilft. Hat aber auch nichts gebracht. Mein alter PC mit 1090T war auch um einiges schneller bei Windows...


----------



## Pleite (26. November 2015)

Ich hatte dazu vor einigen Wochen auch nen Thread gestartet. Ich hatte das Hero VIII und bei mir waren es mit XMP 25-30 Sekunden. Der folgende Windowsboot war allerdings schnell. 

Eine "Lösung" gab es nicht, weil es laut Asus und Alternate angeblich normal sei.  Für mich war es kein Zustand. Ohne XMP konnte ich die Zeit auf 10 Sekunden reduzieren, aber das war nicht Sinn der Sache. Manuelle Einstellung hat auch nicht geholfen, es dauerte wesentlich länger sobald ich über dem Standardtakt war und da werden auch Features wie Quickboot überflüssig. Auch Minimal-Setup, also nix eingesteckt ausser RAM, Grafikkarte und CPU, und das Deaktivieren für mich unnützer OnBoard-Komponenten brachte keine Beschleunigung. 

Meine Lösung war deshalb, das Asus Board zu verkaufen. Seitdem rennt bei mir das Gigabyte Gaming 7, mit dem ich den Windows Desktop eher sehe als bei dem Hero VIII das Asus Logo.  Spricht für sich!


----------



## Kaasie17 (27. Januar 2016)

Habe das Hero VIII und bin ebenfalls mit der Bootzeit (hat nichts mit Windows zu tun) sehr unzufrieden. Mein altes Z77 Deluxe konnte das 2012 schon besser. Bin echt am überlegen, ob ich mir das Gigabyte Gaming 7 hole. Sollte qualitativ (Bauteilqualität usw.) genauso gut sein wie das Hero...


----------



## DBTopper (19. März 2016)

Also meine Boot Zeit mit dem Maximus Viii Hero beträgt vom drücken des startkopfes bis zum ersten zeigen des Desktophintergrundes ca. 23 Sekunden. Habt ihr unter den Dram Timing einstellungen ganz unten auch MRC Fast Boot aktiviert? Ich mein ja der Boot vorgang ist im vergleich zu anderen Board´s zwar immernoch lahm aber ansich akzeptabel.


----------



## JazzSam (26. März 2016)

Bei mir das gleiche Problem. Boot dauert viel zu lange, sobald aber das ASUS Logo verschwindet gehts rasant. Denke also es liegt am MB selber.

Was genau bringt die Option mit dem MRC Fast Boot?

Finde es auch etwas ätzend, das mein altes System mit Windows 7 halb so lange brauchte um ins Win zu kommen.

EDIT: Bin dem Problem gerade auf die Schliche gekommen, bei mir lag es an der angeschlossenen externen Festplatte. Diese mal testweise abgehängt nun geht es innerhalb 5-6 Sekunden.


----------



## IAndyI (30. Januar 2017)

habe das ASUS z170-a und hatte das problem monate lang.. das booten hat bis zu meinem desktop 1,5minuten gedauert.... habe bei asus dann das neueste Bios v3007 runtergeladen und über einen usb stick installiert und tadaaaa mein pc bootet jetzt in 15sek  so schnell war er noch nie..


----------

